# Gloranthan RuneQuest



## HareBrain (Sep 6, 2010)

Did anyone used to play (or perhaps still does) a RuneQuest game set in Glorantha? I played a couple of modules many years ago, but when I got properly into RQ, Avalon Hill had just bought it and released it with a suggested "fantasy Europe" setting, so that's what we went with. Path of least effort, and all that (well, we were teenagers).

I think we might have gone for Glorantha, except that it seemed we'd have to buy and read a huge amount of background info, spread over tens of supplements, before getting a proper grasp on the game-world and what it was all about. But I've never lost the feeling that we missed out. All the cults and legends and history made it seem the best put-together game setting ever, and the more I've learned about mythology and anthropology, the more I realise how much Greg Stafford knew about it too, and worked it into his game.

Did anyone participate in a well-run campaign? Was it as good as it looked?


----------



## Anne Lyle (Sep 6, 2010)

I played Gloranthan Runequest in uni, having been pounced on by the RQ group within moments of walking through the door of the room where the roleplaying society met (that tends to happen rather a lot when you're a female who's into male-dominated hobbies!). Unfortunately most sessions involved rather too much vodka-drinking, owing to one of the group being Russian, so I don't remember the campaign all that well... 

I did enjoy painting the wee figures, though - "Attack of the Broo" was a great set of miniatures!


----------



## HareBrain (Sep 6, 2010)

Oh yes, we always knew we were in for a hard time of it when we saw that my brother, the GM, had taken the Broo down from the miniatures shelf and put them behind his screen.

Not sure how they came to be in the 5th century Midlands, though ...


----------



## Anne Lyle (Sep 7, 2010)

HareBrain said:


> Not sure how they came to be in the 5th century Midlands, though ...



Chaos is everywhere 

Fantasy Europe just brought out the worst in my players (I was GMing by this point) - the first bunch of PCs included Testakles the Greek and Bollix the Gaul


----------

